# Kindle Lighted Cover leather quality?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Received the lighted cover today from Amazon... it has black marks (looks almost like ash burns) all over it. Is this to be expected? Is the leather pitted like this in anyone else's cover? Not sure if it's worth exchanging or dealing with? Here are some pictures.


----------



## j.elliott (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the same cover in the saddle tan, and it's pristine.  I would exchange that.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto for me....exchange it. They are too pricey to accept that.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Weird. I would exchange it. The leather does mark easier than I would like but nothing like that.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I ordered a new one, a black one so I couldn't see any black spots, but it arrived with a decent sized scratch and a couple of gouges on the front. Argh! Amazon packs the covers in a plastic baggy which had air holes... I think with all of the dirt out there for winter time, it must be getting in the box and scratching the cases. Not sure if I should say anything to Amazon about this or just let it go. Pretty frustrating for a $60 cover.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the imperfections are not significant enough to warrant the hassle of complaining and returning. As a customer I try to choose my battles with stores and reserve them for bigger issues. I would want my track record to be such that if I have to return or exchange a Kindle or a TV esp. Closer to warranty expiration, they won't have anything to say about me in whatever form... However, this is just my opinion, at the end of the day, I suggest you go by what your convictions are... Good luck!


----------



## jolizim (Jan 27, 2012)

Really the quality of leather is very good here. I have also purchased this from the other online marketing sites but it can't last more than 3 months but from here I buy the same thing almost at very similar price before 5 months and till it is just like the new cover. Thanks kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it wouldn't bother me as I can't really see what you're identifying as a defect.  

I have the brown cover. . . .it is getting rubs the longer I use it -- not the favorite cover I've ever had for a Kindle, but it does the job.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the Touch lighted cover in what they call Wine Purple, but in no way is it purple, it's actually a wine burgundy color.  I do feel like the quality of this cover is not as good as the lighted cover for the K3, but at the same time I feel like functionally it is better than the K3.  The front of this Touch cover just feels like very stiff cardboard to me, I wish they had used the pebbled leather like they did on the K3.  It is very prone to scratches and dings, because it is so smooth.  But I haven't taken my Touch out of this cover since I got it about 3 weeks ago, and I love, love, love the way the light works.  The little arm is so small, it's centered, and it does a great job of lighting the screen evenly.

If you feel like the small scratch is going to always bother you, then you should return it.  I personally feel like it's so small that it's not significant, and frankly after you carry it in your purse for a while there will be more little scratches like that.  That doesn't bother me, I call it character


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I take really good care of my things but the cover marks easily. I even had Patricia make a sleeve to put it in when carrying in my purse. I like the way the Kindle sets in it and love the light. If they decide to make the pebbled leather for it I would buy that in a second. In the meantime the good features are exactly what I wanted so for now I'll just live with a couple of marks on it. I doubt anyone but me even notices them.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I would suggest you return it for a full refund as a defective item, rather than try to sell it off. 

Since they have reduced the price at Amazon for these KT covers, and have had other special offers, they may be coming out with a different lighted and unlighted Amazon cover due to all the complaints on these.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking someone else may want it since the scratch is noticeable to me but not a big deal to others. But I think I will return it. I just don't like it very much, regardless of any scratches, so it's just not worth keeping it.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> Yeah, I was thinking someone else may want it since the scratch is noticeable to me but not a big deal to others. But I think I will return it. I just don't like it very much, regardless of any scratches, so it's just not worth keeping it.


I agree, it's best to return it if you are in any way unhappy with it.  I understand as I'm quite fussy with my things too. If I'm paying the money and buying something new, I want to be happy with it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So, I don't know if you have a Microsoft Store in a mall near you, but I bought a lighted Kindle cover from them this summer.  It was pebbled black leather (they also had it in red) and it has worn like a dream.  Smooth leather is so pretty, but it shows every little nick...  The pebbled leather has made a big difference.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> So, I don't know if you have a Microsoft Store in a mall near you, but I bought a lighted Kindle cover from them this summer. It was pebbled black leather (they also had it in red) and it has worn like a dream. Smooth leather is so pretty, but it shows every little nick... The pebbled leather has made a big difference.


That was for the Kindle Keyboard I'm sure. The newer Kindles, the Touch and the K4 are the smoother leather that scratches easier. I had the lighted cover for my KK and liked the leather better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

j.elliott said:


> I have the same cover in the saddle tan, and it's pristine. I would exchange that.


Me too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have the Amazon lighted cover in black. About 99% of the time, it's at home with the cover folded back, so you don't even see the leather side, so there's not much chance of dinging the leather.

To me, the case is more utilitarian than decorative, so it wouldn't bother me too much to have some minor imperfections as long as the case is doing its job, which is protecting my Kindle.


----------

